# Hausgrind for rapidly swapping brews?



## DaveMart (Mar 10, 2014)

I currently use a French press, but might buy an expresso machine, probably the Gaggia Classic if I get into coffee, and so would like to be able to grind for expresso as well as press.

I like the sound of the Hausgrind, which is a possibility as well as the MC2 and Baratza, as having a hand grinder for life appeals to me, and I understand that the grind is quick enough that doing it by hand is not too much of a hassle.

So is it easy to swap brews, or would I be better off with one of the alternatives?


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Quick change expresso to espresso!!!









Certainly wouldn't be an issue with the swapping settings on the hausgrind

MC2 would be able to use for both nightmare to adjust grind setting on!


----------



## DaveMart (Mar 10, 2014)

Cheers!

How about the Baratza?

The cheap one! ;-)


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Not sure the lower spec ones are really suitable for espresso!

The preciso (£300) is probably the lowest spec that would do both espresso and brewed. But hopefully my more informed forum members will correct me if I am wrong!


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I've a Baratza Virtuoso which has the same burrs as the Preciso so both should be as capable as the other though I've only ever used mine for brewed. I was planning on doing a comparison when I get the Hausgrind


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I should add that the Preciso has more defined steps compared to the Virtuoso, so is more adjustable


----------



## DaveMart (Mar 10, 2014)

Geordie Boy said:


> I've a Baratza Virtuoso which has the same burrs as the Preciso so both should be as capable as the other though I've only ever used mine for brewed. I was planning on doing a comparison when I get the Hausgrind


That sounds awesome.

So far I can't find a downside to the Hausgrind.

Surely there must be something?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Swapping from Fp grind, which seems almost as easy to rotate as when nothing is in the grinder to espresso setting is very easy, espresso grinding does take some effort although far less than using my Zassenhaus knee hand grinder. I wouldn't want to be grinding several back to back shots with either though.


----------



## Milesy (Mar 8, 2012)

I wouldn't buy the MC2 for anything other than a static grind setting.

I use my MC2 for espresso and my hausgrind for everything else.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

DaveMart said:


> That sounds awesome.
> 
> So far I can't find a downside to the Hausgrind.
> 
> Surely there must be something?


There is a downside......you'll have to wait to get one as there has been heavy demand which has taken Peter by surprise. Worth the wait though - beautifully put together and a genuinely competent hand grinder.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I've been putting it through its espresso paces for a week now with different beans etc. Am gonna post up some experiences later .on how long it takes . extractions tastes


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm contemplating getting a Hausgrind, prepared to exercise patience, and it will essentially be for espresso, so I'm looking forward to your field notes


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Phil104 said:


> I'm contemplating getting a Hausgrind, prepared to exercise patience, and it will essentially be for espresso, so I'm looking forward to your field notes


I'll write something up tonight or tomorrow . It's been my primary espresso grinder for a week now . Even put it though it's paces with thei laws here yesterday , going 4 drinks at a time....

Just gonna put though some lighter beans today as opposed to the medium ones previously to see how I cope


----------

